# Can Orandas and Blackmoors have babies



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep.
They're the same species, just different breeds. The same as with dogs.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

cool i hope some of these eggs hatch then :hihi: even one would be cool


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 13, 2005)

If you expect them to survive you're going to need to give them some cover or remove them from the tank - the larger goldfish will eat them otherwise.

If you haven't seen it yet you should take a look at Goldfish Paradise Society - they have a lot of great info there.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I got three pair of my to goldfish breed durning this summer. A lot of eggs on my amazon sword. If your eggs are cloudy then they are filterize which means they are not going to hatch and you might wana get rid of it because of disease. If they are clear then are filterize.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

i removed them and stuck them in my planted ten gallon was the only thing i had luckly i saw the eggs before i bought the fish i was going to buy to day so the tank was empty if any hatch ill post picks and make sure to offer some for free to all


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey what will they look like a black moor with a red cap? or what


----------



## qazplm25 (Mar 3, 2006)

pics would be splendid


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Bad news all i dont think they are going to hatch im not sure if the moor didnt milt on them or what but its been since friday and no hatching yet im going to give them till tonite then syphon them out before they rot prob add some corys to eat them as well


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah.. they can.. but if you get the wen head and the moor eyes.. it gets pretty fugly. :hihi: just imagine a moor with a wen all over it's face haha.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was wrong, i was wrong 3 fry they were hidding in the plants. To small for pics but if they live i will post some after they grow a bit


----------



## devil (Apr 10, 2007)

what colours are the fish eggs and how do i know if my blackmoor or my oranda are male of female:icon_ques


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

andbigdaddy2 said:


> I was wrong, i was wrong 3 fry they were hidding in the plants. To small for pics but if they live i will post some after they grow a bit



Congrats! Good Luck on raising the fry!


----------

